# Clearing Ice and Snow



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Drive down the freeway.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Snow roof rake works well. Every big snowfall I would remove the ladders, rake the roof, then put the ladders back. PIA but leaving it up there is worse when you need to bring a ladder into a nice office but it’s covered in ice and snow


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't have ladder on my high roof. On the standard truck I take the ladders off if there is going to be a lot of snow and leave them in the shop.

Once most of the snow is gone, then I put them back on. Not 100% perfect solution...

Which leads to a whole new conversation about ladder maintenance and how you stop them from fading so bad over the years.

Cheers
John


----------



## JMP Electric (Jul 26, 2018)

So the real answer is for me to stop being so lazy and take the ladders down. Which is a fair assesment. I have a drop down rack on one side, not so bad, the other side is the pain with a 10 and a 12 tied stacked. I was hoping someone would suggest something like one of those Elon Musk flamethrowers.....


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Or just park inside a heated garage :biggrin:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Car wash.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> Which leads to a whole new conversation about ladder maintenance and how you stop them from fading so bad over the years.
> 
> Cheers
> John


If they stay on the roof outside, there is no fix. Just have to bite the bullet and replace them more often than ladders that live inside.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

There was some ice and snow on my van roof once. I just closed the blinds and went back to bed.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

You could always get a spare ladder to leave wherever you park the van overnight so you have a ladder to get atop the vehicle without removing a ladder from the van. 

I've always climbed up onto the top of my van with a broom to get rid of all the snow and ice.

Pro Tip: move the van onto a public road first so you don't have to shovel the snow. The snow plow will do that for you.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JMP Electric said:


> So the real answer is for me to stop being so lazy and take the ladders down. Which is a fair assesment. I have a drop down rack on one side, not so bad, the other side is the pain with a 10 and a 12 tied stacked. I was hoping someone would suggest something like one of those Elon Musk flamethrowers.....


Do you need to carry a 10' and 12' ladder all the time? 

Can you leave them in the shop and put them in the drop-down rack when needed?


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

macmikeman said:


>


If they had chairlift accessable mountains for snowboarding and biking, I would move there.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> If they had chairlift accessable mountains for snowboarding and biking, I would move there.


You couldn't pay me enough to me to that hot ghetto.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to me to that hot ghetto.



Yea.......


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Hawaii is like Mexico. There is a tiny, tiny, tiny nice portion where tourists go.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Hawaii is like Mexico. There is a tiny, tiny, tiny nice portion where tourists go.


You've lived there?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dan the electricman said:


> You've lived there?


Yes.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

There is snow in the mountains on Hawaii.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Since the roof of the van is not insulated, why not build a fire inside.......


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

June.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> There is snow in the mountains on Hawaii.


I know. And that’s why I said “chairlift accessible”. With or without snow, mountains without a chairlift is not my thing


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Just don't live where it snows. Or, throw a tarp over it at night, pull it off with the snow in the morning.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I leave ladders on job sites until finishing is done. I rarely have ladders on the roof unless they’re going somewhere. I have a lot of ladders for a small shop  .

I don’t normally do service calls so I don’t need an assortment of ladders on the roof.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Just don't live where it snows. Or, throw a tarp over it at night, pull it off with the snow in the morning.


A tarp in the wind never ends well.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

99cents said:


> I leave ladders on job sites until finishing is done. I rarely have ladders on the roof unless they’re going somewhere. I have a lot of ladders for a small shop  .
> 
> I don’t normally do service calls so I don’t need an assortment of ladders on the roof.


Haven't you learned your lesson about leaving tools on the job?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

CoolWill said:


> Haven't you learned your lesson about leaving tools on the job?


.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> .....


So the answer to his question is "No, not at all"?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So the answer to his question is "No, not at all"?


No, not at all.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

99cents said:


> .....


......









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Throw a tarp over the roof rack. Easier than removing the ladders. Of course, you need to remove it with the snow atop of it-- not so easy


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Better yet build an open carport over the truck.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It should be simple enough to make a radiant roof heating unit for these snowy days. Strap pex under the roof in a zigzag pattern filled with RV antifreeze, a little point of use 120V water heater for heat, a tiny circulating pump and expansion tank, bleed fitting in the middle of the roof, power inlet on the side of the van for the juice, and you can melt your snow like a civilized person rather than brushing it off like a goddamned ape.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

60 mph on an Interstate and let Mother Nature handle it.. I don't move one snow flake from the truck box, unless something is buried and I need into it.. Most times what would be buried though is my shovel.. lol..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

glen1971 said:


> 60 mph on an Interstate and let Mother Nature handle it.. I don't move one snow flake from the truck


Some states have a law against that.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Some states have a law against that.


Why not just ban snow?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why not just ban snow?


That would work for me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> A tarp in the wind never ends well.


1/4" nylon line and concrete blocks are your friend in this case.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> glen1971 said:
> 
> 
> > 60 mph on an Interstate and let Mother Nature handle it.. I don't move one snow flake from the truck
> ...


It’s illegal to leave snow and ice on your car or truck here too, has caused many accidents. There is a school bus lot near my place that has one of these to clear the roofs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That would work for me.


Go figure!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

eddy current said:


> It’s illegal to leave snow and ice on your car or truck here too, has caused many accidents. There is a school bus lot near my place that has one of these to clear the roofs.


When I come out and there is 3' of snow in my truck box, I'm not shovelling them out, unless I am going ice fishing and need to load stuff at home. Most of it blows out by a couple miles out of town.. I don't think many people around here would follow that close, once they saw a blizzard coming off the truck. I guess it depends on the area you're in and how much snow you have to deal with as well..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Some states have a law against that.


I thought that was pretty universal.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

A good rule of thumb is if it comes off your vehicle, you're responsible.

If you run over something already on the road (stones, lumber, etc.) and it flies up and damages a vehicle, you're not responsible. 

That doesn't mean the driver behind you is not going to rage out, call 911, etc. 

The premise of "You're responsible for your load/ vehicle" seems to stand well. But you shouldn't be held responsible for what's already on the road.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> A tarp in the wind never ends well.


That's what bungi's, or spring clamps are for.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joebanana said:


> That's what bungi's, or spring clamps are for.


But you’re from So Cal. You giving advice about snow is like me giving advice about sunburn  .


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> But you’re from So Cal. You giving advice about snow is like me giving advice about sunburn  .


 Snow and sunburn have similar remedies. Stay indoors, and/or, park in a garage. Since there's no way any vehicle can fit in my garage, (let alone two) the next best thing to a garage is a tarp. 

The best way to avoid sunburn, stay out of the sun, or wear a tarp.


----------

